

Ask HN: Is there a FOSS implementation of Apple's Newton OS? - erikj

Were there any attempts (successful or not) to implement a free and open version of the Newton's operating system? The only relevant pieces I've found are OpenDylan and Einstein. Newton OS is a very interesting kind of operating system (in some aspects it is, in my opinion, even better than the Apple's current mobile OS) and it certainly deserves to be preserved and maintained.
======
erikj
I've just found GNUton (<http://gnuton.sourceforge.net/>), an implementation
in Python instead of NewtonScript, but it seems to be long-abandoned since
2000. I hope newer and less dead efforts still exist.

